# Setups?



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Just wondering what type of a setup you would need for a spider? how big would you class as a minimum? what type of substrate and those types of things  Iv always fancied one, not for a while yet tho need to get my own place!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

This will all depend on what species of tarantula you get. If your getting a 5-6" terrestrial (ground dwelling) species then a glass/plastic terranium around 12x8x8 would suit nicely (12 x 8 x 8 Terrestrial - House of Spiders). I've not yet bought enclosures from this website but I think they are the best style of enclosure.

If you want a Arboreal (tree dwelling) or Fossorial (burrowing) species then enclosures should be taller.

Substrate should be coco fibre (Terra Humus - Coco Fibre Substrate Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates). As this is best for tarantulas, it holds moisture well and supports burrowing.

A heatmat should be placed on the side of the tank (not underneath). Provide a hide and a water bowl and your all ready for a tarantula!

Here are some examples (These pics were found on the internet as I have no pics on my computer)...

This is an arboreal set up, I believe the tarantula to be an avicularia species. See how the enclosure is tall..










This is ideal for fossorial species, all it would need is a water bowl on top! There is plenty of room to burrow in there..










This is a good terrestrial set up...


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow thanks for that! They don't seem to need large enclosures then  Im thinking about keeping my eyes open for any bargains on Ebay. If not those on the website look fab!  I don't think i will end up going for a burrowing one. When would you ever see it? lol.
Do they need heatlamps? In the fist photo it just looks like they have a heat lamp :S Also how much humidity would a spider require? or does that depend on the spider? Iv only ever had snakes and geckos so they are a whole new thing. I just like to do lots and lots of research on everything way in advance


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Tarantulas only need a heat mat. The light in the picture is purely optional, and is more for display purposes. The humidity requirements will depend on the species and ranges from almost none to high humidity.

Chile Rose Tarasntula (_Grammostola rosea_) - can live in bone dry conditions, just supply a water bowl.

Martinique Pinktoe Tarantula (_Avicularia versicolor_) - Will require high humidity conditions, they will need a water bowl and tank misting every other day.

Those are just 2 examples of humidity levels, 1 at either end of the scale!

I wouldn't go for a burrowing species either, as they are known in the hobby as pet holes! It's a shame though as they are usually very attractive looking spiders...

















Your more likely to find bargains on tarantula related forums like RFUK or Arachnophiles, here's a couple of links...

Reptile Forums - HomePage
Arachnophiles Forum - Powered by vBulletin

I think your best bet is to go for a Brachypelma species, there are many! They are pretty easy to look after and every species of Brachypelma have bright vivid colours!


----------



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

I use the exa terranuim ones for my T's like above in 1st picture but not a tall one as I have a mexican redknee and a chile rose..

If its your 1st spider go for a docile one and the harder more agressive ones.. As above all i use is coco fibre and a plant pot halfed for a hiding den, but non if mine ever use there dens.. They also have a water bowl.. I have recently added the fake planting to the side and my red knee esecialy seems to like this 

My next one i want is a purple pink toe but cant find any good care sheets on them, not sure if there tree dwellers or ground ones, humidty levels and such..


----------

